# rabbit hunt mon. 2/12



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

looking for someone to go rabbit hunting on mon. anyone interested


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I would if I didn't have to work, I am at work til 5, doesn't give a lot of daylight. I could go some weekend if you wanted, where you usually head?


----------



## dniem (Jan 21, 2007)

how did you do today? I haven't rabbit hunted in years.


----------



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

i kicked up 3 and got one


----------



## dniem (Jan 21, 2007)

Next time you go let me know if you want comany


----------

